
Researchers harness brain waves to reconstruct images of what we perceive - rbanffy
http://utsc.utoronto.ca/news-events/breaking-research/do-you-see-what-i-see-researchers-harness-brain-waves-reconstruct-images-what-we
======
sizzle
Reminiscent of Black Mirror season 4, episode 3: "Crocodile"

